# Have clubs will travel 7th-11th November



## sam85 (Nov 4, 2016)

I've got next week off work and I'm looking to get a game or two in. I'm based in Surrey but don't mind travelling a little way so if anyone is around next week and fancies a knock with a very erratic 12 handicap give me a shout.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 4, 2016)

In Southampton, can travel a bit and play some golf too


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks like i will be taking an enforced few days off work so I'd be up for a game somewhere


----------



## merv79 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

i am am in Bournemouth and am having some time off work, happy to travel for a game of golf somewhere, you are more than welcome to come for a game at Ferndown at any point too.


----------



## sam85 (Nov 5, 2016)

Well that looks like 4 of us then, hopefully we can arrange a mutually convenient day and venue


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 5, 2016)

I can do Mon-Fri, will look at weather forecast to see what the weather is doing next week

just checked, mon - wed all look ok ATM, monday and wednesday probably the best of the three


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 5, 2016)

Any day bar Tuesday for me, although Wednesday would probably be better


----------



## merv79 (Nov 5, 2016)

I can play any day next week, but Wednesday I would need to play early if possible


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 5, 2016)

early wednesday would be fine with me


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 5, 2016)

Can sign you in up here.


----------



## sam85 (Nov 5, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			early wednesday would be fine with me
		
Click to expand...

Wednesday suits me too. Now does anyone have any suggestions where to play?


----------



## sam85 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Can sign you in up here.
		
Click to expand...

If up there is where I think it is it might be a little outside my ideal travelling time. Thanks for the offer though &#128077;


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Can sign you in up here.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take you up on that, one day


----------



## merv79 (Nov 5, 2016)

I am happy to host at Ferndown if you like. Other options could be:

Liphook
The Addington
Tandridge
West Byfleet
Farnham
Coombe Hill


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 5, 2016)

merv79 said:



			I am happy to host at Ferndown if you like. Other options could be:

Liphook
The Addington
Tandridge
West Byfleet
Farnham
Coombe Hill
		
Click to expand...

Id be very happy to try Ferndown


----------



## sam85 (Nov 5, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Id be very happy to try Ferndown
		
Click to expand...

I'm actually a member at west byfleet so would be nice to play somewhere different. Ferndown looks lovely, I'd be more than happy to come down there.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 5, 2016)

sam85 said:



			I'm actually a member at west byfleet so would be nice to play somewhere different. Ferndown looks lovely, I'd be more than happy to come down there.
		
Click to expand...

Id like to play both of those courses to be honest, maybe we could play twice?


----------



## merv79 (Nov 5, 2016)

Shall we play Ferndown on Wednesday then? Let me know what time you would like to meet at the club.

i would also be up for playing West Byfleet next week if that works for everyone else.


----------



## sam85 (Nov 5, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Id like to play both of those courses to be honest, maybe we could play twice?
		
Click to expand...

You'd struggle to play both in a day due to the distance apart but if anyone fancies a game at my place this week I'd be happy to host


----------



## sam85 (Nov 5, 2016)

merv79 said:



			Shall we play Ferndown on Wednesday then? Let me know what time you would like to meet at the club.


i would also be up for playing West Byfleet next week if that works for everyone else.
		
Click to expand...


Ferndown Wednesday sounds great, happy to go with the flow regarding tee time.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 5, 2016)

sam85 said:



			You'd struggle to play both in a day due to the distance apart but if anyone fancies a game at my place this week I'd be happy to host
		
Click to expand...


Don't worry, I didn't mean on the same day. Could do Byfleet on Monday, Ferndown wednesday?


----------



## merv79 (Nov 6, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Don't worry, I didn't mean on the same day. Could do Byfleet on Monday, Ferndown wednesday?
		
Click to expand...

I could play Byfleet tomorrow, what time you thinking?


----------



## merv79 (Nov 6, 2016)

merv79 said:



			I could play Byfleet tomorrow, what time you thinking?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry tomorrow is not good for me. I am available from Wednesday to Friday.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 6, 2016)

Let's see what Sam comes back with


----------



## sam85 (Nov 6, 2016)

Only day that's not really viable at west byfleet is Thursday as there's a ladies competition. Other than that any day works for me.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 6, 2016)

How about Wednesday at ferndown, Friday at west by fleet?


----------



## merv79 (Nov 6, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			How about Wednesday at ferndown, Friday at west by fleet?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's good for me


----------



## sam85 (Nov 6, 2016)

merv79 said:



			Yeah that's good for me
		
Click to expand...

Good for me too


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 6, 2016)

If there's space on the Friday I'd be up for West Byfleet - not sure if you've already got 4? Would have to double check with work tomorrow morning.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 6, 2016)

Perfect! Looking back at the thread, Sainthacker might be joining us on those dates too.

I don't know where others are located, but I'm in Southampton, so will take roughly 30 mins to get to ferndown, if little traffic, so tee times potentially after 9:30? Happy for it to be any time as it doesn't matter to me.

Though maybe our host can advise what times are available.


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 6, 2016)

Sorry guys think i will have to drop out. My back trouble has flared up again playing this morning and with a load of winter league matches coming up i dont want to risk doing any unnecessary damage.


----------



## merv79 (Nov 6, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Perfect! Looking back at the thread, Sainthacker might be joining us on those dates too.

I don't know where others are located, but I'm in Southampton, so will take roughly 30 mins to get to ferndown, if little traffic, so tee times potentially after 9:30? Happy for it to be any time as it doesn't matter to me.

Though maybe our host can advise what times are available.
		
Click to expand...

Regarding Ferndown, there is a midweek stableford on Wednesday but there is no start sheet as such, and we will be able to tee off anytime we want, we can start on the 9th also if the 1st tee looks busy.

From West Byfleet it will probably take just over 1 hour when little traffic, but I imagine traffic could be bad between 7:30 and 9, so suggest we either meet before 8am or meet around 9:30 or 10am.

I don't mind either way so sam85 can decide as will be travelling the furthest?


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm happy with either of those times so as you suggest let's see what Sam says.


----------



## sam85 (Nov 6, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			I'm happy with either of those times so as you suggest let's see what Sam says.
		
Click to expand...

I'd probably prefer the slightly later one if that's alright with you 2


----------



## sam85 (Nov 6, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			If there's space on the Friday I'd be up for West Byfleet - not sure if you've already got 4? Would have to double check with work tomorrow morning.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like there is only 3 of us now so if you can make it you're in &#128077;


----------



## sam85 (Nov 6, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Sorry guys think i will have to drop out. My back trouble has flared up again playing this morning and with a load of winter league matches coming up i dont want to risk doing any unnecessary damage.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, hope it clears up soon


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 6, 2016)

sam85 said:



			I'd probably prefer the slightly later one if that's alright with you 2
		
Click to expand...

Lets go with 10 am meet then?


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 6, 2016)

Merv.....does Ferndown have a grass range or is it off mats?


----------



## merv79 (Nov 6, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Lets go with 10 am meet then?
		
Click to expand...

10am meet is good. See you then


----------



## merv79 (Nov 6, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Merv.....does Ferndown have a grass range or is it off mats?
		
Click to expand...

Its mats on the range, plus there is a couple of nets near 1st tee.


----------



## sam85 (Nov 6, 2016)

10 is good, hopefully traffic is kind and I might be slightly earlier


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 7, 2016)

sam85 said:



			Looks like there is only 3 of us now so if you can make it you're in &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks - all good with work so put me down. Been wanting to play it for a while as I'm just down the road. Will most likely be joining somewhere new next year and WB is on a list that gets shorter by the month so hopefully you wont mind me asking a few questions!


----------



## merv79 (Nov 7, 2016)

We appear to be a 3 ball at Ferndown on Wednesday so if anyone else fancies it they are more than welcome!


----------



## merv79 (Nov 8, 2016)

merv79 said:



			We appear to be a 3 ball at Ferndown on Wednesday so if anyone else fancies it they are more than welcome!
		
Click to expand...

I checked with the club and as it's a comp day, 3 balls max are allowed!


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 8, 2016)

Whats the deal with the range Merv, Im going to get there a little bit early and have a bit of a warm up. Is it just get a token from the pro shop?


----------



## merv79 (Nov 8, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Whats the deal with the range Merv, Im going to get there a little bit early and have a bit of a warm up. Is it just get a token from the pro shop?
		
Click to expand...

You can get tokens from the pro shop. I will probably be there a bit early also so will no doubt see you around the range.

My number is 07790546562 if any problems.


----------



## sam85 (Nov 8, 2016)

Looking in the diary any time between 10 and 11 is probably best for Friday. Failing that it would have to be before 9


----------



## merv79 (Nov 9, 2016)

Sam has had to drop out today, so there is a spare space if anyone fancies a game at Ferndown today, meeting at 10am


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 9, 2016)

Andy......get a job you tax dodger


----------



## sam85 (Nov 10, 2016)

Gutted to of had to miss out on ferndown Wednesday, hope you guys had a good game. Is everyone still keen to play West Byfleet tomorrow?


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 10, 2016)

Yes, still keen. Speaking to Andy yesterday (Merv) and thinking about the traffic would it be possible to tee off early, before 9am you mentioned?


----------



## sam85 (Nov 10, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Yes, still keen. Speaking to Andy yesterday (Merv) and thinking about the traffic would it be possible to tee off early, before 9am you mentioned?
		
Click to expand...

Yeh sure whatever works best for you guys


----------



## merv79 (Nov 10, 2016)

I am really sorry but I am going to have to drop out tomorrow. Hopefully there will be an opportunity to play West Byfleet over the coming weeks.


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm still about for tomorrow and can play anytime as I'm just down the road.


----------



## sam85 (Nov 10, 2016)

TheDiablo said:



			I'm still about for tomorrow and can play anytime as I'm just down the road.
		
Click to expand...

Shall we look to tee off sometime around 9 then? I'll be at the club any time from half 8.


----------



## sam85 (Nov 10, 2016)

merv79 said:



			I am really sorry but I am going to have to drop out tomorrow. Hopefully there will be an opportunity to play West Byfleet over the coming weeks.
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame Andy, yeah I'm pretty quiet for the next few weeks so hopefully we can get something arranged. I'd still like to get down and play ferndown at some point also.


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi Sam, see you there at 8.30.

07525 422893 if you need to reach me


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 11, 2016)

Sorry guys, Ive had an issue which means I can't make today. Hope you have a good round!


----------



## merv79 (Nov 17, 2016)

sam85 said:



			That's a shame Andy, yeah I'm pretty quiet for the next few weeks so hopefully we can get something arranged. I'd still like to get down and play ferndown at some point also.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you guys had a good game at West Byfleet last week.

It would be great to organise a game at Ferndown and WB if you fancy it Sam, and have time over the next few weeks?


----------



## sam85 (Nov 17, 2016)

merv79 said:



			Hope you guys had a good game at West Byfleet last week.



It would be great to organise a game at Ferndown and WB if you fancy it Sam, and have time over the next few weeks?
		
Click to expand...


Perfect timing there merv, I was actually going to start another thread as I've got another week off now. Hopefully we can sort out a couple of days next week.


----------

